# The lost+found directory



## raylier (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello,

2 weeks ago I installed FreeBSD 8.4. 
I noticed that there was no /lost+found directory. The man of fsck says that fsck will create this directory when orphaned files and directories are found. So.. as long as no lost+found dir is present... everything is OK with the filesystem.... am I correct about this ?

Greetings


----------



## Beastie (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes, the directory will be created during the file system check process on each partition that was uncleanly unmounted. It should not be present in a new, clean system.


----------



## kpa (Mar 29, 2014)

As long as the directory doesn't exist or is empty there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## raylier (Mar 29, 2014)

OK.. thanks. I was a little confused. My Ubuntu server created /lost+found during install.
So did UNIX SVR4 back in the 90's ... but I'm not sure about that anymore..;-)


----------

